# Made the plunge!!



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

I just bought a new Hitachi HDTV Model #51F510 and got it delivered today! Was not planning on getting one until Christmas at the earliest but an HHGregg grand Opening price was too hard to pass up (got it for $1400). Now for the fun parts - figuring out the best way to get signals.

I live about 25 miles from the Atlanta towers (south of me) and don't care for roof climbing (my backside of the house where the antenna is needed is 3 stories tall due to a basement level). 

Have Directv now but don't want to put out another $400-$500 for new equipment (tuner, new dish, new antenna, installation). Also, looking at Walmart's OTA tuner and maybe just pay someone to install an antenna. 

Thinking about switching to Comcast but not sure if it will be worth it. HATE the thought of losing my Ultimate TV (actually wife does more than I) but really want to pick up HD without too much more cost. With Comcast's ditch the Dish program, it is inline with what I would pay monthly DTV and wouldn't need an antenna and would still get a DVR although only one tuner.

What have others done? Is the DTV equipment worth the price for existing customers (don't want to go to Echostar).


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

At 25 miles you may be able to use the Silver Sensor reliably. I am about 25 miles from my towers and a UHF loop antenna indoors works well.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Well to update - I contacted Comcast and their deal wan't bad but called D* to see what was offered. In the end, D* offered to replace my current dish to the new multi-sat dish, add an OTA antenna that attaches to the dish, run the OTA cable line, and set me up with a HD receiver all for $150. Couldn't argue with that plan or offer so they are coming Wed. Very happy to be able to stick with D*! 

Way to go D*!! Now to save up for a HD-Tivo


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

The clip on dish ant is not very good, no way to point at TV towers.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks for the advice. Went ahead and got the Channel Master 4228 from Dow Electronics here in Atlanta. it was $53 so seemed like a good price.


----------

